# Dr. M.M. Fenners



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Nice amber corktop medicine. Dr. M.M. Fenner's kidney & Backache Cure from Fredonia N.Y.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 17, 2020)

That’s one nice bottle. I wish it was full for my back ache


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

When i don't drink enough water i get lower back pain. I think it is right where my kidneys are. I use Ibuprofen 800 MG. and drink lots of water.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 17, 2020)

I barely drink water or any other drinks so that probly my problem


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

The bottle is 10 1/2" x 3 3/4" Big.


----------

